# Huch, wie sieht Janice Dickinson bloß aus?



## Stefan102 (27 Dez. 2011)

​
Sie gilt wohl als DAS Urgestein in der Modelbranche: Janice Dickinson (56) war eine der ersten, die den Laufsteg abschritten und damit sehr viel Geld verdienten. Sie selbst war es auch, die sich als das erste Supermodel überhaupt bezeichnete.

Immerhin legte Janice den Grundstein für alles Folgende. Bereits in den 70ern führte sie wohlhabenden Kundinnen die edlen Designerstücke vor und reiste um die Welt. Heute hat sich die schöne Brünette zwar aktiv aus dem Business zurückgezogen, doch ihr „Model-Gen“ scheint sie beibehalten zu haben, denn immer noch fasziniert sie der Glamour. Leider überträgt sie diesen nicht auf sich selbst! Denn aktuell sieht Janice beinahe zum Fürchten aus. Sie ist unterwegs in Beverly Hills und dies bemerkten auch die unzähligen Paparazzi vor Ort. Die Fotos dürfen ihnen nicht verübelt werden, schließlich ist Janices derzeitiges Aussehen wirklich einen Blick wert. Von ihrer einstigen Schönheit ist nämlich leider nicht mehr allzu übrig. Die zahlreichen Schönheits-OP's haben deutliche Spuren in ihrem Gesicht hinterlassen.

Natürlich sieht jede Frau ohne Schminke meist nicht so gut aus wie mit, doch Janice ist wirklich ein Paradebeispiel für „auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt“. Besonders ihre Augen wirken auffällig klein und aufgequollen. Die aufgespritzten Lippen hängen traurig herab und lassen sie unzufrieden wirken. Ihr Aussehen ist kein Vergleich zu den Red Carpet-Auftritten des Ex-Models. Denn dort erstrahlt Janice nach wie vor in einem besseren Licht! Aber auch ein ehemaliges Topmodel darf einen schlechten Tag haben und einen solchen hatte Janice leider definitiv. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

